# Holes in pelts



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

Anybody have any advice on sewing up holes in pelts and on what kind of thread and needle to use


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You can use dental floss and a curved needle. Or double up your thread, you will need some needle nose pliers to pull, make sure not to get fur in your stitch... maybe someone will go into detail for you if not I will try, I am using a phone lol...


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

ok thanks that gives me a good start


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

small sharp needles for me. any thread works


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont have a curved needle but I could see where it would be helpful. I just use a small needle with so thread out of my wife's sewing box. I have heard of using 2 pound test mono but the thread has always done the trick for me. I stick the needle through the skin as close to the hole as possible, pull the thread all the way through the repeat for the other side of the hole. As you pull the stitches together make sure the skin stays smooth and does not ripple. Try and do this using as few threads as possible. I have also seen guys using push pins with a piece of soft wood. The run the wood up the inside of the fur and pin the edges of the skin close together. It doesn't look as nice but they swear its just as good and much faster.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I use waxed dental floss and a needle. I'm definitely not a seamstress but I've never had a catch fur buyer complain.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Reaper - I have seen a pretty good video on YouTube about this very topic. You can view it here:


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for all the good info i should be able to close the holes up now might not look the best till I get a feel for it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I use a curved upholstery needle with 2lb mono filament fishing line.......learn how to do a blanket stitch for larger holes.


----------



## kasjb (Aug 22, 2012)

great video.


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

Dental floss has always worked great for me


----------

